# Netzwerk - DLAN - extrem langsam



## Smilidon1 (9. Februar 2016)

Hallo Leute,

zu meinem Anliegen, ich nutze ein D-LAN Set mit 500 Mbits in meiner Wohnung (ja , ich weiß das es suboptimal ist, aber ich habe keine andere Lösung).

Nun habe ich folgende Konstellation. 

Router - > GigaBit Switch (Zyxel) -> DLAN 500 Mbits -> DLAN 500 Mbits -> Gigabit Switch (Zyxel) -> PC 

Nun habe ich z.B. meine NAS auf der Seite des Routers an dem Gigabit Switch angeschlossen, leider kommen bei der Datenübertragung lediglich 1 - 2 MB am PC an.

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, ist das normal, das ein kleiner Einbruch da ist, ist ja klar, aber das ist schon sehr heftig, wie ich finde.

Zu dem Gebäude, es ist eine Wohnung , ein Verteiler und Neubau und ja .... keine Ahnung wieso das so extrem abfällt.

Die D-LAN Adapter sind jeweils auf einer eigenen Steckdose geschalten (Doppelsteckdosen (die 2. Leer))

Kein Mehrfachstecker o.Ä. vorhanden.


Hat jemand eine Idee ?


Danke und Grüße


----------



## LastChaosTyp (9. Februar 2016)

Also mal kurz zur Erfahrung mit meinem DLAN:

Ich habe auch direkt am Router an einer Wandsteckdose den DLAN-Adapter angeschlossen und bei mir im 1. OG einen weiteren Adapter für meinen PC angeschlossen. Zeitweise klappt das alles auch ganz gut, allerdings hat jedes DLAN-Netzwerk seine Schwachstellen. So habe ich herausgefunden, dass die DLAN-Geschwindigkeit dermaßen einbricht (Im Prinzip dann unbenutzbar ist, und zwar von 30 Mbits auf 1 Mbits!), wenn ich z.B. in der Steckdose neben meinen Adapter einen bestimmten Mehrfachstecker angeschlossen habe. Ebenfalls ist der Backofen eine riesige Störquelle, bei der dann auch alles zusammenbricht. 
Probier doch einfach mal ein bisschen rum und trenne verschiedene Geräte ab und mache immer wieder Speedtests etc. Vielleicht findest du ja auch solche Störquellen bei dir


----------



## KingArthur5610 (11. Februar 2016)

Bei mir ist es vorgekommen, dass die Trafos von LED-Spots die DLAN-Verbindung sogar komplett unterbrochen haben. Das heißt, dass sobald der Lichtschalter betätigt wurde, ist die Verbindung komplett weg gewesen. 

Abhilfe schaffte bei mir ein besseren Trafo zu verbauen. So sollen auch einige Netzteile dermaßen stören, dass die Geschwindigkeit nachlässt. 

Wie bereits gesagt kann viele Ursachen haben, einfach nach und nach probieren und damit die Fehlerquellen ausschließen.
Überprüfe mal bitte auch mittels mitgelieferter DLAN-Software und durch eigene Messungen die Geschwindigkeiten.


----------



## Smilidon1 (12. Februar 2016)

Also laut D-LAN Software habe ich eine Übertragung von ca. 100 Mbps .... sollte doch mehr wie 1-2 MB bringen ?


----------



## norse (12. Februar 2016)

100 MBits bringen knapp 10-15 MByte ... aber was die Software sagt und was wirklich durch kommt sind 2 verschiedene Schuhe. DLAN ist leider sehr empfindlich! Es reicht eine kaffemaschine die angeht und schon bricht alles zusammen .. gerade wenn deine reale Geschwindigkeit wirklich so extrem gering ist, dann ist die Entfernung zw. den 2 Punkten einfach zu hoch bzw zu viele Störungen da.
also die Abbrüche sind leider bei der Geschwindigkeit normal ... das ist einfach zu wenig. Was du machen kannst? Etwas bessere DLAN Stecker teste - bringt wahrscheinlich nicht viel bis garnix oder die Entfernung zw den beiden verringern (dafür vlt ein längeres LAN Kabel legen ...)
oder gleich LAN Kabel verlegen  aber mehr ist nicht machbar, so leit es mir tut


----------



## Smilidon1 (15. Februar 2016)

Also im Nebenraum habe ich ca. 10 MB Datenvolumen, was mir aber auch schon oft aufgefallen ist, dass es in dem besagtem Zimmer oft die Sicherung fetzt und der TV ab und zu zu Krieseln beginnt, eventuell ist hier mit der Leitung bzw Sicherung etwas nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (16. Februar 2016)

Hört sich zumindest stark danach an...


----------



## Smilidon1 (6. Juli 2016)

Also, das Problem hat sich nun für mich erledigt, habe nun ein Haus gekauft und hier ziehe ich gerade in jedes Zimmer LAN-Leitungen ein. 

Das mit dem DLAN wurde immer schlimmer, habe dann die Sicherungen austauschen lassen, nachdem war es wieder besser, hat dann aber kurze Zeit später wieder angefangen.

An den LED hat es auch nicht gelegen, ich hatte einmal zum Test, die ganze Wohnung Stromlos gemacht, ohne Erfolg, denke letztendlich kann nur was mit den Phasen nicht passen.

Trotzdem Danke für die Bemühungen !


----------

